# ever heard of "**** jumping"?



## tinyliny

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRkjlqYcsPY


----------



## anndankev

I've seen another video here on HF of Mules jumping like that from a standstill. 

I gather they are pretty good at it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sitting in camp one morning sipping on my first cup of coffee. Was kinda in that early morning trance watching a group of mule riders saddling up and thought I was seeing things when a guy turned around to get his saddle and his mule jumped over the hitching rail from a dead standstill. Somehow this mule not only jumped while tied but also twisted it's body so that it was still facing the hitching rail upon landing. His whole camp broke into laughter so I knew I wasn't dreaming. It was a pretty awesome thing to see.


----------



## IRaceBarrels

Yes I have! I've only seen it mule shows. Normal horse people don't seem to understand what I'm talking about when I bring it up. It is so funny to watch. some mules get really into it and dance by the fence. Others just glare at their owners for trying to get them to jump.


----------



## Saddlebag

Anyone know why it's called **** jumping. I'd think Deer jumping would be more accurate as I often watch deer jump like that.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Saddlebag said:


> Anyone know why it's called **** jumping. I'd think Deer jumping would be more accurate as I often watch deer jump like that.


I was in Kansas in the late 1970's. I heard local '**** hunters describing this, They would follow the hounds on mules, often using only a blanket or feed sack instead of a saddle. Fences were usually barbed wire back then. When they came to one, they would place the sack over the wire. The mule would jump over the fence, and the hunter would climb through after and remount.


----------



## Allison Finch

Tiny, **** jumping was named after **** hunters in the south. They were on mules and when they got to a fence, they would take their jackets off, throw it over the barbed wire fence and expect the mule to jump it.

I have watched **** jump competitions and it is fabulous!


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...&mid=4F7474B096E64BE9932E4F7474B096E64BE9932E


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Allison, we must have been typing at the same time!


----------



## tinyliny

that's so coool~ ! I've never seen anything like that before, though I'd heard that mules were infamous for being able to jump out of their stalls.

mules are kind of rare around here, but the ones I've met are so cool. makes me get grabby hands.


----------



## Allison Finch

When I guided pack trips in Colorado, we had a mule named "Ready" that could jump ANYTHING! He might have been a **** jump champ, if life had taken that turn.

We tried everything to try to keep him controlled even hobbling. He would jump out of a corral made of pipe panels. 

Sadly, Ready hated foals and would attack them. He jumped into a neighboring rancher's field and killed two of his belgian draft foals. We put Ready in a trailer and took him to a ranch in Arizona to keep him from being put down. I wonder what happened to him. He was wildly intelligent.


----------



## Cherie

We have owned several mules that were '**** jumpers'. Husband was an avid **** hunter when we got married. He had 'walker dogs and 48 inch (or smaller) mules that jumped barbed wire fences in the dark with just a 'Wheat light' on the rider's head. [Still have one of those somewhere.] We have had mules that would jump (always flat-footed' from a stand-still), over a 5 or 6 strand tight barbed wire fence. We had a little mare mule named 'Molly' that was 46" tall and could jump a fence 6 inches taller than her back. 'Mo', a mule he had for several years was 48" and could jump a 4 1/2 foot fence. 

The **** hunters like the 48 inch mules because they go under the tree branches without the rider having to get off. Cattle eat the leaves and small branches off of the lower tree limbs, so you can ride right under them.

The **** jumping contests are always divided by mule height. Someone officially measures each mule before it is allowed to jump. The ones we went to divided them by 'hands'. There were 48" or 52" and smaller and those over or there was a middle class of 48" to 52" or 56" and those over that.

There are a few mules that learn to jump out of fences when you teach them to jump, but most stay in their fields and paddocks and only jump when you direct them to. Husband sold Mo because he started jumping out of his pasture to get to into the hay field. He foundered and got over it, but he was sold to another hunter that had a high pen to keep him in. He was a really stout mule. He carried half of his weight (or more) for hours at a time and never had a sore back or took a lame step until he foundered.


----------



## boots

I had forgotten about those **** hunters and their little mules.

Got to see some of that when I managed a small TB farm. The hunters would come and get permission to cut across some forested land at the back of the farm. I was pretty amazed.


----------



## tinyliny

ok. why do they hunt raccoon? the meat is vile and folks aren't wearing the fur anymore.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

tinyliny said:


> ok. why do they hunt raccoon? the meat is vile and folks aren't wearing the fur anymore.


When cooked so that the grease can drip out, the meat is actually pretty good. Many '**** hunters do it for the tradition and the fun of working the dogs, (and the mules!) and don't actually kill the raccoon. Some like the meat. Others use it to supplement their dog food. Nearly all keep the hide. 

Fur prices are down lately. Mostly I think because the customer base is shrinking due to the recession. Here are some prices for raccoon hides in the mid-Atlantic region. Luxury fur, of course, still brings more.

*Raccoon (Finished):*
*Above Quality (Thick Underfur / Long Guard Hair / No damages)*


JUMBO /35": $12
XXXL /32": $10
XXL /29": $4
XL /27": $2
LG /24": $0.50
MED/SMALL: NO VALUE


----------



## Allison Finch

tinyliny said:


> ok. why do they hunt raccoon? the meat is vile and folks aren't wearing the fur anymore.


Tiny, don't ask that question when you have REALLY incorrect knowledge.

Raccoon is absolutely delicious and I eat it a number of times a year. It started when raccoons were raiding my chicken coops. I have a good friend who has a poultry farm who also has problems with them. She is an avid hunter and when she trapped and killed a raccoon, she would clean it and make BBQ out of it. I tried it and was really surprised. I asked her if she had made stew with them, so she gave it a try. What resulted was the best stew I have ever eaten.

I trap raccoon only when they become a problem. When I do, I turn them over to her for "processing" and she often shares the stew with me. 

No, I do not transplant the raccoon. That is very illegal in NC.

BTW, you hear all kinds of things about possum, but it is very good also, IF you know how to properly clean it. There are a couple of glands that must be removed that will taint the meat otherwise.

I totally belive that you always try to eat what you kill...


----------



## Cherie

They tree raccoons because they raise, train and sell (some very high dollar) hunting dogs and compete with them. They hold organized 'Night Hunts'. They 'draw' the names of 3 or 4 hunters (each with one dog) and those people hunt together. They keep a score card. Dogs are given points for the 'strike' -- first dog to find the track and follow it. They get points for being the first at the tree the **** runs up -- 'treeing'. The hunters must find the **** in that tree when they get there and the dogs must still by baying at the bottom of the tree.

Here is a link to 'treeing Walker dogs' -- the kind my husband had. They were bred from Fox Hounds. Then there are Red Ticks,, Blue Ticks, Red Bones, Black and tans and cross-breds. They put out big monthly magazines and there is huge industry around them just there is around bird dogs and water dogs.

https://www.google.com/search?q=***...ight-and-a-story-from-my-childhood%2F;275;247

They sell these dogs for a lot of money and can win a lot of money at Night Hunts. When they 'cast' the groups of hunters, they put all hunters with mules in with other hunters with mules and all hunters on foot hunt with the same. Since they follow dogs across country, they must be able to jump any fence anywhere. Nearly all around here ride the 48" mules.

If you don't think a little mule can jump a big fence check this out

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/93/52/09/935209f9936bcc5f7e26ca06cb6fd35f.jpg


----------



## tinyliny

My only experience eating BBQ'd Raccoon, in Lousiana, it was awful.


a google scan shows plenty of images of dogs ripping into racoons, or racoon dogs (Tanuki), which I though were limited to Japan and Korea and N. China.

I don't have any problem with hunting, in general, but the kind of hunting where the dogs rip the animal to shreds is disturbing. to make sport of vicious killing is really foreign to me. shooting the racooon is another thing. at least , in theory, they die quickly.


----------



## SueNH

We have a fair up here that holds a **** jumping class. Love watching them.

Donkeys & Mules

It also has a horse pulling class called the Farmers hitch. Not full time pulling horses but the working horses from the woods and fields. Nothing like watching those teams come into the ring and quietly size up a load and know just how much effort they need to put into it.


I admit to passing on the racoon diners. The first one I ever saw looked way too much like a dead cat in the pan.

They are horrid, nasty predators and will do a serious number on a poultry flock. They will also drown an inexperienced dog if they can. Very smart, very calculating little beasties. When I had poultry I used to shoot them on sight.


----------



## Roux

This is so cool. I have seen a guy that loads his mule into the back of his pickup like this. The bed has wooden siding that goes up part of the way and an open top. But the mule literally just hops in the bed on command.


----------



## Yogiwick

So like a horse and yet so not.

Where do they get that from? Surely not the donkey?


----------



## Mulefeather

Yogi - Definitely the donkey! Very few horses can jump from a standstill (at least so high as many donkeys and mules can). 

And I'll definitely pass on the raccoon sandwich. I grew up in a place where if you saw a raccoon, possum, or fox out in broad daylight, your first reaction should be to RUN because it was probably rabid.


----------



## george the mule

Hi All!

George has three "jump" modes:

Usually he jumps like a horse; canter or trot up to the obstacle, and on over.
Sometimes he jumps like a donkey, a ****-jump if you will; he stops before the obstacle, rocks back on his hindquarters, and jumps. This is his usual way to get up an enbankment, and it can be a bit disconcerting to ride.
Sometimes he jumps like a mule; he pulls a refusal, and whips around the obstacle at the last second. The very definition of "whiplash".

I've learned to be ready for anything, and to get a good grip on his breastcollar (I use an English one) when aiming him at a jump: Go, Georgie, Go 

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Yogiwick

Mulefeather said:


> Yogi - Definitely the donkey! Very few horses can jump from a standstill (at least so high as many donkeys and mules can).
> 
> And I'll definitely pass on the raccoon sandwich. I grew up in a place where if you saw a raccoon, possum, or fox out in broad daylight, your first reaction should be to RUN because it was probably rabid.


I just can't picture a donkey doing it lol.


----------



## jimmyp

tinyliny said:


> My only experience eating BBQ'd Raccoon, in Lousiana, it was awful.
> 
> 
> a google scan shows plenty of images of dogs ripping into racoons, or racoon dogs (Tanuki), which I though were limited to Japan and Korea and N. China.
> 
> I don't have any problem with hunting, in general, but the kind of hunting where the dogs rip the animal to shreds is disturbing. to make sport of vicious killing is really foreign to me. shooting the racooon is another thing. at least , in theory, they die quickly.



Those images of hounds tearing into a raccoon, are a touch misleading, In the years I hunted *****, and very likely thousands of ***** killed, I'll bet that the dogs fought less than 5% on the ground, and if a dog rips a raccoon to shreds, then the dog is literally tearing into profits, and ultimately culled. Racoons are treed, and shot from the tree....... 

Sport of vicious killing..... less so than a barn cat killing mice.

Jim


----------



## tinyliny

I am glad to hear that.


----------



## Foxhunter

I went **** hunting when in Kansas - no mules though we were all on foot. 

The hounds were what the owners called **** hounds looked a cross between a foxhound and a bloodhound, certainly their baying at the treed **** was more bloodhound than foxhound, I found it good music!


----------



## chelstucker

Cherie said:


> They tree raccoons because they raise, train and sell (some very high dollar) hunting dogs and compete with them. They hold organized 'Night Hunts'. They 'draw' the names of 3 or 4 hunters (each with one dog) and those people hunt together. They keep a score card. Dogs are given points for the 'strike' -- first dog to find the track and follow it. They get points for being the first at the tree the **** runs up -- 'treeing'. The hunters must find the **** in that tree when they get there and the dogs must still by baying at the bottom of the tree.
> 
> Here is a link to 'treeing Walker dogs' -- the kind my husband had. They were bred from Fox Hounds. Then there are Red Ticks,, Blue Ticks, Red Bones, Black and tans and cross-breds. They put out big monthly magazines and there is huge industry around them just there is around bird dogs and water dogs.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=***...ight-and-a-story-from-my-childhood%2F;275;247
> 
> They sell these dogs for a lot of money and can win a lot of money at Night Hunts. When they 'cast' the groups of hunters, they put all hunters with mules in with other hunters with mules and all hunters on foot hunt with the same. Since they follow dogs across country, they must be able to jump any fence anywhere. Nearly all around here ride the 48" mules.
> 
> [/URL]


We have a Treeing Walker Coonhound too. As of now, he's never treed a racoon, but he loves to corner rabbits under our shed (he's never caught one though when they run out). I'm not sure he's a very smart dog (runs mostly on instinct), but he's sweet.


----------



## SueNH

Truth be known my 155 lb bloodhound would be terrified of a raccoon. I've seen him backpedal and hide behind me over a squirrel.

http://vid144.photobucket.com/album...0203150760591119_2145844523_n_zpsyutnmioo.mp4


----------

